
How to Prep for Speaking at a Virtual Conference - ivan_burazin
https://medium.com/shiftconf/how-to-prep-for-speaking-at-a-virtual-conference-2bb4ecfc0d30
======
ivan_burazin
In-depth and detailed steps to prepare for delivering a successful virtual
talk.

